# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Gmail thông báo lỗi: "The server's security certificate is not yet valid!"

## shopdochoihanoi

Mình vào gmail nhưng nó cứ hiện ra lỗi này: *The server's security certificate is not yet valid!
*​*k thể vào đc...ai bik giúp mình với [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*​​#-o

----------

